# Trail cam setup under the bird feeder.



## Art Vandelay (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## srb08 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice photos. The Cardinals look especially happy.


----------



## crowbuster (Mar 27, 2013)

Dirty rotten starlings, like to shoot em all.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice pictures, are the birds triggering the camera???
I bought a game came and set it up to monitor the road in front of my cabin,, all I got pictures of was heels and taillights!!
Returned it.
BBB


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 27, 2013)

bigbadbob said:


> Nice pictures, are the birds triggering the camera???
> I bought a game came and set it up to monitor the road in front of my cabin,, all I got pictures of was heels and taillights!!
> Returned it.
> BBB



Yup.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 27, 2013)

Thought i seen cjcocn's head there in the snow for a second but realized it would have been over his head.


----------



## bigbadbob (Mar 27, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Thought i seen cjcocn's head there in the snow for a second but realized it would have been over his head.


Them prairie dogs deserve that!!!
Darn and we out west has near 20c day and I went for a M/C ride!!!
Sorry for the hijack Art!!
BBB


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 28, 2013)

:msp_sneaky:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 28, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> :msp_sneaky:



That Vandelay got some skills, don't he?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 28, 2013)

bigbadbob said:


> Them prairie dogs deserve that!!!
> Darn and we out west has near 20c day and I went for a M/C ride!!!
> Sorry for the hijack Art!!
> BBB



Don't sweat it, it's inevitable with this group of jokers we've got around here. :msp_unsure:


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 28, 2013)

How did you get eight pictures in a post, they only let me put in five.

And damn small ones at that.


----------



## stihl023/5 (Mar 28, 2013)

Great pics!!!!!!!!!!:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 28, 2013)

8433jeff said:


> How did you get eight pictures in a post, they only let me put in five.
> 
> And damn small ones at that.



They limit midgets to five, us normal folks get expanded privileges. 

I used photobucket, not sure if that had anything to do with it or not.


----------



## ReggieT (Mar 28, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> :msp_sneaky:



Wow...impressive! Was it a successful jump for the cat?


----------



## bucknfeller (Mar 28, 2013)

ReggieT said:


> Wow...impressive! Was it a successful jump for the cat?



Yeah, that Vandelay is an illusive little critter  I'm pretty sure he didn't go hungry


----------



## 8433jeff (Mar 28, 2013)

ReggieT said:


> Wow...impressive! Was it a successful jump for the cat?



Depends how you describe successful. He missed or had a mess of feathers and bones to chew on.


----------



## Dave Hadden (Mar 28, 2013)

Not as neat as your pics but a couple from me just to add to the thread.
Last year my windows came under attack by a few of these guys.
I finally put tape across the windows to stop the birds from flying into them.















When I used to raise birds these guys were the "money" birds.
Baby Parrotlets.








Take care.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2013)

How's the battery life on them cams Arthur?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 29, 2013)

Blazin said:


> How's the battery life on them cams Arthur?



I set one on time lapse in December and had 40K pics before they ran dry running Tenergy Rechargeable batteries. I've gone 4 months and only had the battery meter down to two thirds which is all it showed from the get go because the meter doesn't read rechargeable batteries correctly. 

I've heard guys running lithium's getting over a year.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> I set one on time lapse in December and had 40K pics before they ran dry running Tenergy Rechargeable batteries. I've gone 4 months and only had the battery meter down to two thirds which is all it showed from the get go because the meter doesn't read rechargeable batteries correctly.
> 
> I've heard guys running lithium's getting over a year.



Not bad! The HCO ScoutGuard SG550 I have will go 8 months on 8 AA's, I usually set 3 pics per trigger. The old moultires and wildviews I have are lucky to make a month :msp_thumbdn:

I can set either 3 0r 5mp, I tend to go with the 3 to save space on the card....this is a 3 sample.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 29, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Not bad! The HCO ScoutGuard SG550 I have will go 8 months on 8 AA's, I usually set 3 pics per trigger. The old moultires and wildviews I have are lucky to make a month :msp_thumbdn:
> 
> I can set either 3 0r 5mp, I tend to go with the 3 to save space on the card....this is a 3 sample.



Been down that road with the Moultrie's and won't be going back. I've had these cams set on 8mp. The Covert train is headed my way and I'll have some 2013's to play with early next week. They're 12mp and have hd video with sound. I'll be experimenting with the video as well.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2013)

Art Vandelay said:


> Been down that road with the Moultrie's and won't be going back. I've had these cams set on 8mp. The Covert train is headed my way and I'll have some 2013's to play with early next week. They're 12mp and have hd video with sound. I'll be experimenting with the video as well.



Nice! Be interesting to see how the new models are, how's the IR on those? Mine is fair, 30' seems to be tops for a decent clear pic.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 29, 2013)

How come no midget pics on them cameras, Ya'll doin a good job stayin out in front of them.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Mar 29, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Nice! Be interesting to see how the new models are, how's the IR on those? Mine is fair, 30' seems to be tops for a decent clear pic.








I'm guestimating 40 feet on that doe. This is the black flash model, they don't typically get as much distance as a true IR. The new models are supposed to get 65 feet. I'll find out soon if it's true or not.


stihl sawing said:


> How come no midget pics on them cameras, Ya'll doin a good job stayin out in front of them.



If I put some big mac's out I bet I could lure atvguns in. :msp_unsure:


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> How come no midget pics on them cameras, Ya'll doin a good job stayin out in front of them.



Mine isn't set up in the PAS


----------



## Blazin (Mar 29, 2013)

I sees yer cam BTW


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2013)

InterestingView attachment 287451


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 29, 2013)

I don't feedy birds


----------

